# Fake fire



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Last year, I saw a how-to on how to make a fake fire with clear plastic with red and yellow lights (instead of the typical white silk material). I can't seem to find the link, and apparently never saved it. I got ahold of a very powerful fan for free and would like to try it with the clear plastic. 

I currently have one made out of silk and it works well, but this fan I just got should be able to triple the output of my other one and I'd like to try something different. 

If anyone has ever seen this, could you please post a link?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

check the monsterlist http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

or haunt projects http://www.hauntproject.com/

or do a search on here >fake fire


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahh. Thanks Lilly. It was there in http://www.hauntproject.com/ . That's the one I was looking for. Very much appreciated!


----------

